# iMovie losing against Movie Maker?



## Luca (Nov 7, 2002)

Is it a sign for Apple's end?

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/moviemaker/comparison.asp


----------



## plastic (Nov 7, 2002)

I laughed and I laughed... 

They never include the number of crashes... 

Movie Maker is a JOKE!


----------



## Luca (Nov 7, 2002)

OK, what does Movie Maker that iMovie and QT Pro don't do already?
Does anyone know something about iMovie 3?


----------



## Greystroke (Nov 7, 2002)

The funny thing is is that they are trying to exploit Apple's fantastic software and trying to mimic it. Like they say some of the most convincing reasons for people to switch are 'our' iApps. Looks like someone is trying to neutralize that.


----------



## plastic (Nov 7, 2002)

Try harder.


----------



## kendall (Nov 7, 2002)

A chart like that is all it takes for your typical lame consumer to make a decision.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)

With all do respect my fellow Apple fans... elitist attitudes are why Apple suffers from poor consumer recognition... "your typical lame consumer" could be anybody trying do make an informed choice about a product. I know I'm sounding a lot like Father Knows Best about this (or like Ed) but one thing I can't stand about our "community" is when everybody gets a stick up their but when a new product doesn't have the Apple logo on it... at the very least I can say about Windows is that most "typical lame consumers" don't have an XP flag planted in their front yard... they treat computers how they should be treated-- as a household appliance and not a family member.


----------



## kendall (Nov 7, 2002)

"I know I'm sounding a lot like Father Knows Best about this (or like Ed)...)
Ed would never defend the PC or Microsoft. 

And for your information, "your typical lame consumer" is 90% of people trying to "make" and informed choice about a product.

That 'typical lame consumer" could very well be a Mac user.

The statement had nothing to do with an elitest attitude but everything to do with how people buy computers in general.


----------



## plastic (Nov 7, 2002)

OK, before this becomes a flame war. I want to say this, I love Mac, yes, but I am also fair about what really works. I will screw a Mac hardware I think does not make the mark.  I came back to the Mac platform after defecting to the Windows Platform in 1995-1998 (worse years of my life) and never looked back since.

But I still keep PC for gaming and some work that is dedicated for PC only. (LIKE 3D MAX... duhz... Discreet has a problem with Apple I think)... unless the product win me over, or else it is no deal... not because it carries the Apple logo. 

If Apple screws up, they get flamed too... thankfully it is rare.


----------



## edX (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic &itanium _
> *"I know I'm sounding a lot like Father Knows Best about this (or like Ed)...)*
> Ed would never defend the PC or Microsoft.



I was thinking the same thing when i read that  

I am definitly a mac elitist. make no doubts about it. and while i would say the "average lame consumer" is more like 80% of the population and does include some mac owners, i sincerely believe that if more people actually knew and understood macs, then more, if not most, people would pay a bit more and own them. 

on the other hand, i want to remain an elitist. i don't want apple to ever have more than a 20% market share. i'm quite happy with the current market share as long as apple stays in business with it. i don't want to have the mac platform be popular enough to attract virus authors.  I don't want to see it become a game console.  In short, i want it to stay the Mercedes Benz of computers. 

there was a time that i was very angry about the masses adopting the pc and not the mac, but in the long run i am happy with the way it turned out. the only problem now is when you have to deal with some of those "average lame consumers" who don't have a clue that macs do all they do, who believe charts like this, and whose eyes give you that look when you tell them you use a mac. maybe macs are still more like Volvos in the 70's - most people knew nothing about them and thought they were ugly. they were criticized for being "foriegn" (in the US) and generally laughed at. But the people who drove them knew they had one of the best built and safest cars on the highway.


----------



## Krevinek (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh hey, I look at that table... and boy... it sure does look like the half-truth advertising that ANY major company uses, Apple included.

Honestly, a little odd wording and you can claim anything. There are lies, d*mn lies, and statistics. This page, like most advertising, belongs in the d*mn lies or statistics category.


----------



## edX (Nov 7, 2002)

actually i might switch now that i found out m$ has wizards in their software.


----------



## fryke (Nov 8, 2002)

Can I use MS's wizards so they make me a wizard? I mean, that'd be my first wish. 

Okay, calm down everybody. We Mac users are elitistic. That's simply a fact. For whatever reasons.

I just got a Mail from a colleague who said: "Hey, I got this file from a client who uses a Mac, and I can't open it. You've got a Mac, right?"

I took the file, renamed it .doc and opened it in Word. It's not because I'm a elitist, that I could open the file that fast, while he couldn't. It's not because I'm a Mac user. Common sense and intelligence make me a good computer user. That's why I become elitistic sometimes, sometimes straight away arrogant. And it's why I've decided to use Macs.

iMovie 3 will, I hope, be published with such a list that makes MS' advertisement list a good laugh.


----------



## Krevinek (Nov 8, 2002)

You will still get MS and Apple publishing lists in such a manner that there are enough gaps to make both look bad with respect to the other.

MS managed to deduct a check-mark from Apple since Apple doesn't use 'Analog' sources in iMovie 2 in the 'Import from Digital and Analog sources. (despite the fact that most machines have to use an Analog->DV FW/USB bridge these days anyway) Tends to make it look like iMovie can't do ANY importing to a customer. Just a nice half-truth.

Apple will do the same when iMovie 3 comes out. They will deduct a check mark for 'Runs on an Unix OS'


----------

